# NPD: Xotic Soul Driven Allen Hinds



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Got this new Xotic pedal today - I'm a fan of Allen Hinds and Xotic stuff and decided to give this limited edition signature pedal a whirl. I used my trusty Strat, Les Paul and new Tele and the result is.....great pedal - it works well with single coil and humbuckers but the humbucker tones stood out for me today (my LP hadn't been played in a while so there may be some prejudice there....). I had read that it is versatile and i have to say in this case, it really is versatile. From clean boost to soaring lead tones, with crunch tones in the middle, it's pretty much 3 pedals in one. I'm pretty blown away by the clean boost setting as this may be the best clean boost i've played. 

I also own the Xotic BB Preamp Andy Timmons signature which is more of a high gain OD and I like that one as well but i have one sweet spot for it and that's it (although that setting is stellar).

The AH is a jack of all trades and a great bang for the buck (imo) - also comes with AH's latest album as a free download (which i'm listening to as i type and it sounds superb!)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I heard that this one was available just after Christmas, nice to hear from someone who has actually tried it. I love xotic pedals in general, might have to give this one a try.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I heard that this one was available just after Christmas, nice to hear from someone who has actually tried it. I love xotic pedals in general, might have to give this one a try.


I purchased it from AXE and you shall. I believe he has one left.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations, I saw Allen review and the pedal sounds really good, plus he plays nice stuff in those xotic videos, I'm surprised you haven't got the SH version as well, the two stages thing makes it ultra versatile.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think a silicon fuzz face into that thing would sound very nice, kind of an Eric Johnson thing. How is the noise level BTW?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I think a silicon fuzz face into that thing would sound very nice, kind of an Eric Johnson thing. How is the noise level BTW?


It's relatively good - I noticed it with my single coil guitars when the gain was cranked. I didn't notice or pay attention with my Les Paul. hum/hiss noise doesn't bother me much - it's part of the sound! Nothing unusual with this unit.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amagras said:


> Congratulations, I saw Allen review and the pedal sounds really good, plus he plays nice stuff in those xotic videos, I'm surprised you haven't got the SH version as well, the two stages thing makes it ultra versatile.


The SH RC Booster did not work for me - It surprised me given that SH's Strat tone is my benchmark.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

@amagras @zdogma did you notice in the videos that the killer tones are mostly done with their right hand fingers/thumb as opposed to using a pick?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> The SH RC Booster did not work for me - It surprised me given that SH's Strat tone is my benchmark.


You might need one of these  








Seriously, Scott's tone depends on many things (as I'm sure you know), his amp doesn't have master volume and it's only channel 2, no ch 1, his Strat has a vintage bridge, his guitar cable is super short and his bridge pickup is very close to the strings...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> @amagras @zdogma did you notice in the videos that the killer tones are mostly done with their right hand fingers/thumb as opposed to using a pick?


Yes! Sounds different, they also play with the side of the pick when they use one.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amagras said:


> Yes! Sounds different, they also play with the side of the pick when they use one.


yes, it makes a big difference using the side and an easy "tone enhancer" by adjusting the right hand wrist. I've been doing this for a few years now and the wrist position is more comfortable this way (as opposed to keeping the wrist up, it stays loose by letting it go down).

I had a Maxon a long time ago - i've thought about revisiting one.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Alex said:


> @amagras @zdogma did you notice in the videos that the killer tones are mostly done with their right hand fingers/thumb as opposed to using a pick?


Yep, threw away the picks years ago. Still, doesn't work as well for me as for AH.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amagras said:


> You might need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a search about SH's tone on "Dog Party" and found that he used a Matchless (it's unclear if it was a Clubman or C-30), a TS808 and some Voodoo pedal to boost. He also used a Plexi and Henderson stated that he doesn't like Matchless for higher gain applications as the sparkle interferes with the saturation. He also played a Fender Strat that according to him was very average. His tone is mostly coming from his right hand. That opening tune on Dog Party is my definition of someone ripping - I tried to learn it a few years back and I think I will revisit. The opening track on Well to the Bone still blows me away. I think I will listen to some SH today - cheers


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Me too!

He says he used a Roger Mayer Vodoo-1 because it has a mid cut that works well with the mid boost in the TS and he seems not to like class A amps for high gain but I too love his tone on that album!


----------

